# 11.06.06  7.Rhein-Hunsrück MTB-Marathon



## Pedalritter (23. Mai 2006)

So ,  es ist ja nun nicht mehr lange hin  bis zum 

  7. RHEIN-HUNSRÜCK  MTB-MARATHON    in  Rhens am Rhein !!  

Infos findet ihr unter http://www.mtb-rhens.de/

http://www.tusrhens.de/infomtb.htm

Wer ist denn dabei  , denn bei dem Preis muß man einfach teilnehmen !!

Und was man so hört , sind schon ca. 200 Anmeldungen eingegangen , und viele von unseren Holländischen Freunden , die diesen Marathon in ihre Marathonwertung genommen haben !!

Gruss vom Rhein 





Ja ich weis es gibt schon einen Thread im IBC Racingteam und Koblenz Forum , aber ich denke hier ist er besser plaziert


----------



## OliT (23. Mai 2006)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn dabei  , denn bei dem Preis muß man einfach teilnehmen !!









Preis für Übernachtung im Hotel plus Startgeld immer noch geringer als das Startgeld auf einem großen Bikefest im Sauerland? Da bin ich natürlich dabei!

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

wie schon erwähnt, ich bin auch da. Werde um ca. 07:00 Uhr eintreffen, dann können wir schön frühstücken.  

Denn das ist ja auch schon im Preis enthalten!!  

Gruß
Micha

P.S. Seit Emmelshausen am Samstag habe ich ohne Ende Motivation und werde Euch in Grund und Boden fahren


----------



## Pedalritter (23. Mai 2006)

@Postmann

Hey Micha ,

dann sehen wir uns ja wieder  !! 
Ich hoffe dann brauchen wir nicht zu Telefonieren  , obwohl wir 5m nebeneinander stehen   !!
Na ja , diesmal brauch ich ja kein Auto , denn den weg nach Rhens nutze ich zum warmfahren  !!

Bis dann 
Jörg


----------



## Postmann (23. Mai 2006)

Mensch Jörg, dann müssen wir uns ja in meinem Auto treffen um uns vor dem Regen zu schützen!!


----------



## OliT (23. Mai 2006)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Jörg, dann müssen wir uns ja in meinem Auto treffen um uns vor dem Regen zu schützen!!


Es wird nicht regnen! Es wird nicht regnen! Es wird nicht regnen! Es wird nicht regnen! Es wird nicht regnen! Es wird nicht regnen! Es wird nicht regnen! Es wird nicht regnen! Es wird nicht regnen! Es wird nicht regnen! Es wird nicht regnen! Es wird nicht regnen! Es wird nicht regnen! Es wird nicht regnen! Es wird nicht regnen! Es wird nicht regnen! ....

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Postmann (23. Mai 2006)

Oh, Oli, ich bin bisher in meinem Leben 3 Rennen gefahren und bei allen hat es geregnet (oder geschneit).


----------



## Pedalritter (23. Mai 2006)

Hi Micha ,

ich hoffe doch sehr , das wir diesmal keinen Regen und Sturm haben   !! Dann brauchen wir auch keinen Unterstellmöglichkeit !!  Bei uns im Rheintal ist meistens besseres Wetter  

Bis denne


----------



## OliT (23. Mai 2006)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, Oli, ich bin bisher in meinem Leben 3 Rennen gefahren und bei allen hat es geregnet (oder geschneit).


Dann wird es mal Zeit für was Neues, findest Du nicht ? Einmal pro Saison über die Schneefallgrenze reicht mir persönlich vollkommen ...

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Mai 2006)

Auch ich werde dabei sein   und kann meine Ungeduld kaum zügeln. Das schöne ich reise schon einen Tag früher an, so dass ich den Marathon locker angehen kann und nicht schon 2,5h Autofahrt vorher hinter mir habe. Gibt es eigentlich schon Samstagabend Programm???? Es sind doch eh die Sporttage, so dass eigentlich ja was los sein müsste!!!!


----------



## Pedalritter (24. Mai 2006)

Infos aus Rhens über Voranmeldungen !! 

ca. 160 Teilnehmer aus Holland alle auf der 100km Strecke 

ca.  70 Teilnehmer aus Deutschland auf der ???km Strecke 

Grüssle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Mai 2006)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> ca.  70 Teilnehmer aus Deutschland auf der ???km Strecke


68 Teilnehmer ??? Km Strecke.

OliT und der Pumuckl auf den 50Km!!!


----------



## Postmann (24. Mai 2006)

Micha auch!


----------



## Skytalker (24. Mai 2006)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> Infos aus Rhens über Voranmeldungen !!
> 
> ca. 160 Teilnehmer aus Holland alle auf der 100km Strecke
> 
> ...




Vielleicht sollte man sich dann ja mal überlegen auf der 100km Strecke als Warnung gelbe Startnummern zu vergeben    .
Das Holland WM-Spiel um 15uhr passt da ja Prima.

So 30°C wie im letzten Jahr wäre super, dann macht das ganze doppelt Spass.
Nach Emmelshausen am Wochenende kann es ja nur besser werden mit dem Wetter


----------



## OliT (24. Mai 2006)

Skytalker schrieb:
			
		

> Das Holland WM-Spiel um 15uhr passt da ja Prima.


Na _das _nenne ich eine gelungene Terminfindung! 

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## drivingghost (24. Mai 2006)

Skytalker schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man sich dann ja mal überlegen auf der 100km Strecke als Warnung gelbe Startnummern zu vergeben   .



Sehr gut.

Mal schauen wie es bei mir aussieht, eventuell spiele ich dann bei den 50km mit.


----------



## Jabo (24. Mai 2006)

Hi Pedalritter
Gibt es eine Teilnehmerliste? Wenn ja ,wie komm ich dahinne ?
Danke für ne Info.
Grüß Andreas einer der Schninderhannese aus E´hausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (29. Mai 2006)

Na dann könnten wir ja mal wieder etwas Glück mit dem Wetter haben  

http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/news_676.php


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. Mai 2006)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann könnten wir ja mal wieder etwas Glück mit dem Wetter haben
> 
> http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/news_676.php


Ohhhh laß uns das lieber noch mal in einer Woche spekulieren. Jetzt ist wohl noch sehr früh dafür. So wie letztes Jahr wäre absolut optimal. Morgens 10Uhr 30°C in den Weinbergen am Rhein!!!


----------



## Pedalritter (29. Mai 2006)

@ pumuckel

och Felix sei doch nicht so pessimistisch  , schlimmer wie jetzt gehts eh nicht mehr  
Du weist doch , die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. Mai 2006)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> @ pumuckel
> 
> och Felix sei doch nicht so pessimistisch


Realismus  !!!!



			
				Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> Du weist doch , die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Juni 2006)

Der Veranstalter hat seine HP überarbeitet. Ist ganz nett mit vielen Spielereien und vorallem mehr Info's!!!!

Ich freue mich schon riesig. In einer Woche ist es endlich soweit. Hoffentlich sprielt das Wetter mit!!! Eine Schlammschlacht reicht diese Jahr.

Gruß


----------



## Pedalritter (4. Juni 2006)

Uiiiiiiii , die Überarbeitete Seite hab ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen !! Die ist ja jetzt richtig gut !!

Jepp , ich freu mich auch schon , denn das gibt ja dann wohl doch ein richtig schönes Wetterchen  !!

Servus


----------



## OliT (4. Juni 2006)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp , ich freu mich auch schon , denn das gibt ja dann wohl doch ein richtig schönes Wetterchen  !!


Jepp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - bin auch schon ganz hibbelig! Und ich hab keinen Bock, in diesem Jahr noch ein Rennen im Schlamm zu fahren, also schaut zu, dass das Wetter passt! 

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Pedalritter (4. Juni 2006)

@OliT 

guckst du mal hier 

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=24046

ich denk mal das wird was  mit dem Wetter !!!


----------



## OliT (4. Juni 2006)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> @OliT
> 
> guckst du mal hier
> 
> ...


Jo, genau das andere Extrem, "Hitzeschlacht". Aber habt ihr brav geplant, das liegt mir eher ...

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Juni 2006)

OliT schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, genau das andere Extrem, "Hitzeschlacht". Aber habt ihr brav geplant, das liegt mir eher ...
> 
> Cheers,
> Oli


Na das sieht doch ganz gut aus!!!! Samstagabend gemütlich bei einem leckeren Bierchen zusammen sitzen und WM schauen, dann früh ins Bett und am nächsten Tag den Marathon fahren. Das hört sich mal nach einer guten Wochenendplanung an!!!!! Ich freue mich ja schon riesig!!!! Lässt nur noch hoffen das der Oli nicht schnarcht  , aber in Plettenberg hat das ja schon ganz gut geklappt  !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliT (5. Juni 2006)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Na das sieht doch ganz gut aus!!!! Samstagabend gemütlich bei einem leckeren Bierchen zusammen sitzen und WM schauen, dann früh ins Bett und am nächsten Tag den Marathon fahren.


Großartiger Plan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...



			
				pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Lässt nur noch hoffen das der Oli nicht schnarcht  , aber in Plettenberg hat das ja schon ganz gut geklappt  !!!!


Ich schnarche an sich nur, wenn ich besoffen bin oder auf dem Rücken liege. Ersteres wird an diesem Wochenende nicht vorkommen, letzteres lässt sich nach Aussage meiner Frau mit einem dezenten Hieb in die Rippen lösen ...

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Pedalritter (5. Juni 2006)

Guude , 

hab eben mal einen Teil der Strecke abgefahren  , lässt sich alles wunderbar fahren , bis auf die ecken wo es dann doch in einer kleinen Schlammschlacht endet !! Denn bis So. werden die wohl nicht ganz abtrocknen !! Aber so ein wenig Matsch hat noch keinem geschadet , aber dafür soll es ja warm werden !! 

Jörg


----------



## Pedalritter (8. Juni 2006)

so , noch 2,5 Tage bis zum Start in Rhens !! Es gibt dann wieder Sonne satt   Und bei dem Startpreis muß man einfach mitfahren 

www.mtb-rhens.de


----------



## Postmann (8. Juni 2006)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Lässt nur noch hoffen das der Oli nicht schnarcht  , aber in Plettenberg hat das ja schon ganz gut geklappt  !!!!


 
Soll das heißen, Ihr teilt Euch ein Doppelzimmer??    

Na da hoffe ich, dass Ihr nach solch einer heißen Nacht noch Kraft für das Rennen habt!!


----------



## OliT (8. Juni 2006)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das heißen, Ihr teilt Euch ein Doppelzimmer??


Jepp !



			
				Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Na da hoffe ich, dass Ihr nach solch einer heißen Nacht noch Kraft für das Rennen habt!!


Ja, wir müssen uns da ein wenig zurückhalten. Ist nicht ganz einfach, da wir einfach zwei verdammt gut aussehende, sportliche und durchtrainierte Kerle sind, aber für unseren Sport behalten wir auch mal 'ne Nacht lang die Hände _über _der Bettdecke. Man muss Prioritäten setzen  ...

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Postmann (8. Juni 2006)

Dann frühstückt Ihr ja sicher im Bett!!

Ne, aber ihr habt wohl Frühstück im Hotel. Ich werde mir das Angebot des Veranstalters nicht enrgehen lassen und um 07:00 Uhr dann dort das angeboten Frühstück reinhauen. Danach melde ich mich bei Euch.

Bis denne
micha


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Juni 2006)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das heißen, Ihr teilt Euch ein Doppelzimmer??


Ohhhhhjaaahhhhhh!!!! Ist unsere Tarnung demnach aufgeflogen???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ja, Oli und ich führen ein geheimes Doppelleben, von dem Oli's Ehefrau und meine Freundin nichts wissen. Wir treffen uns regelmäßig auf Marathons und teilen uns die Nacht vorher das Bett. Es hat uns bisher immer Glück gebracht, gell Oli  !!!!

Oder ist der Grund doch vielleicht der, dass der Oli so schlau war und sich schon anfang des Jahres um ein Zimmer gekümmert hat und ich erst vor 7 Wochen und ich aufgrund dessen im Umkreis von 10Km kein einziges Zimmer mehr bekommen habe. Da der Oli zufälligerweise in einem Doppelzimmer untergekommen ist, hat er mir Asyl genemigt  !!! Ob wir im Bett frühstücken ist noch nicht geklärt  !!!!


----------



## Micki (8. Juni 2006)

Ist das bei Euch so ähnlich wie in dem Film mit den beiden schwulen Cowboys der kürzlich im Kino lief?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Juni 2006)

Micki schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das bei Euch so ähnlich wie in dem Film mit den beiden schwulen Cowboys der kürzlich im Kino lief?


Den habe ich nicht gesehen, aber wenn Du das sagst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micki (8. Juni 2006)

Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß im Bett und viel Erfolg auf der Strecke. Von mir aus auch andersrum ;-)


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Juni 2006)

Micki schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß im Bett und viel Erfolg auf der Strecke. Von mir aus auch andersrum ;-)


Naja, wir haben ja getrennte Betten, von daher mache ich mir nicht zu große Sorgen. Außerdem hätte Oli's Frau und meine bestimmt was dagegen. Wir werden eine ruhige Nacht haben und dafür viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der Strecke  !!!! Ich werde an Dich denken  !!!


----------



## OliT (8. Juni 2006)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhhhhjaaahhhhhh!!!! Ist unsere Tarnung demnach aufgeflogen????


Tja, Felix, das musste ja früher oder später passieren...



			
				pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Oli und ich führen ein geheimes Doppelleben, von dem Oli's Ehefrau und meine Freundin nichts wissen. Wir treffen uns regelmäßig auf Marathons und teilen uns die Nacht vorher das Bett. Es hat uns bisher immer Glück gebracht, gell Oli  !!!!


Kann mich nich beklagen ...

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Postmann (9. Juni 2006)

Hallöle,

kann es sein, dass wir (Pumuckl, OliT, Pedalritter und ich) die einzigen sind, die nach Rhens kommen??

Wir sehen uns Sonntag, ich melde mich bei allen per Mobil Telefon.

Bis Sonntag
Micha

P.S. @Pumuckl, letztes Jahr beim P-Weg warst Du 20min schneller als ich, ich hoffe doch, dass ich am Sonntag an dir dran bleibe.
Aber dafür brauch ich Unterstützung, Oli füll ihn bitte Samstag abend so richtig ab, damit ich ne Chance hab.


----------



## sulibats (9. Juni 2006)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle,
> 
> kann es sein, dass wir (Pumuckl, OliT, Pedalritter und ich) die einzigen sind, die nach Rhens kommen??
> ...


Tzzz, was heißt denn hier die einzigen. Bin auch noch am Start und kenne noch mindestens 2 weitere  

Wird sicher ein tolles Rennen bei schönem Wetter.


----------



## Wave (9. Juni 2006)

würd auch gerne fahren, aber ich lese sachen wie "dies ist kein rennen"

was denn nu?! gibts irgendwelche preise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (9. Juni 2006)

@Mecky

was erwartest du bei dem Startpreis ?? 

in Emmelshausen stand auch das es eine Veranstaltung mit zeitnahme ist !!
Aber was wurde daraus  , ein RICHTIGES RENNEN !!

Dann aber lieber so´ne Veranstaltung für kleines Geld , wie ein haufen Geld wie in Willingen und manche sind gefrustet !! So liest man es halt im Forum !!

Wer weis schon wie es sich zum nächsten Jahr entwickelt  

Gruss vom Rhein


----------



## Wave (9. Juni 2006)

frag ja nur...


----------



## Pedalritter (9. Juni 2006)

@Mecky ,

ist doch kein Problem , und nicht tot ernst gemeint !! 
Also ich kann Dir nur sagen , die letzten Jahre wurde in Rhens auf Teufel komm raus gefahren !! 
Und das immer bei super Wetter  , und das ist doch schon ein Grund teilzunehmen !!
Überleg nicht lang und komm , fahr mit !!

Würd mich freuen dich in Rhens zusehen , und andere sicher auch !! 
könnt ja dann ein lustiges IBC treffen werden 

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Juni 2006)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. @Pumuckl, letztes Jahr beim P-Weg warst Du 20min schneller als ich, ich hoffe doch, dass ich am Sonntag an dir dran bleibe.
> Aber dafür brauch ich Unterstützung, Oli füll ihn bitte Samstag abend so richtig ab, damit ich ne Chance hab.


Ohhhh da muß ich ja dann richtig Gas geben, um meine Ehre zu erhalten.  Abfüllen, wir gehen früh ins Bettchen und trinken nur Wasser  mit Hopfen  !!!

Ich freue mich schon riesig, vorallem haben wir mit dem Wetter mal wieder ein riesen Glück!!!!

Außerdem haben wir das Eröffungsspiel gewonnen!!!!  

Bis Sonntag!!!!!

@ Mecky
Da wird gefahren wie bei jedem Marathon auch, da schenkt sich niemand was!!!! Es lohnt sich wirklich, dafür nehme ich 3h Fahrt auf mich!!!!


----------



## kollo (9. Juni 2006)

Ich komme auch.....
Bis Sonntag 
Jens


----------



## Pedalritter (9. Juni 2006)

@Kollo 

ja super  , noch einer mehr  !! irgendwie muß man unseren Nachbarn doch parolie bieten !!!

Du bist wahrscheinlich am IBC-DIMB Trikot zu erkennen  , genau wie die anderen   , also nicht zu verfehlen  

Gruss vom Rhein Jörg

 "über SPAY da lacht die sonne , über RHENS die ganze welt "


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juni 2006)

kollo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme auch.....
> Bis Sonntag
> Jens


Das ist ja mal ne Maßnahme, super  , auch wenn sich dann meine Hoffnungen mal vorne mit zufahren in Luft aufgelöst haben   !!! Du kommtst auch dann wohl erst Morgen oder schon Heute???


----------



## kollo (10. Juni 2006)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja mal ne Maßnahme, super  , auch wenn sich dann meine Hoffnungen mal vorne mit zufahren in Luft aufgelöst haben   !!! Du kommtst auch dann wohl erst Morgen oder schon Heute???


Hi Felix!
Keine Sorge um Deine Plazierung. Erstens war ich schonmal fitter und zweitens werd mir die Doppelrunde antun. 
Ich komme erst morgen früh, werd mal schauen, ob ich Euch noch beim Frühstück erwische....
Jens


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juni 2006)

kollo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Felix!
> Keine Sorge um Deine Plazierung. Erstens war ich schonmal fitter und zweitens werd mir die Doppelrunde antun.
> Ich komme erst morgen früh, werd mal schauen, ob ich Euch noch beim Frühstück erwische....
> Jens


Siehst Du, das ist schon der "kleine aber feine" Unterschied. Ich 50 Du 100  !!!!! Find ich aber klasse, dann sind wir 4 vom Ibc Team wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Bekommst zur Sicherheit mal meine Handynr via PN.

Das mit der Plazierung war eh nur auf unser Team bezogen, sonst bleibe ich da vollkommen realistisch!!!


----------



## OliT (10. Juni 2006)

Moin z'samm!


			
				Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dafür brauch ich Unterstützung, Oli füll ihn bitte Samstag abend so richtig ab, damit ich ne Chance hab.


Vergiss es! Dann schnarcht der Kerl die ganze Nacht und ich kann nich schlafen. Nee nee nee, kommt nich inne Tüte... 

@Kollo: Ja geil, dass Du auch kommst !!

Denn man bis morgen, Jungs, ich mach mich gleich mal auf den Weg. Fahrt vorsichtig, und wir sehen uns spätestens beim Frühstück!

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (10. Juni 2006)

@Kollo 

100km  , Hut ab  , du willst dich dann mit unseren Holländischen Freunden messen  !!
Aber pass auf , das Dir die Sonne nicht das Hirn versenkt , denn da gibt es 4, für dich 8 Stellen wo die Sonne erbarmungslos herunterbrennt !!

Trotzdem wünsch ich Dir bei dem Ritt viel Erfolg  , wir sehn uns Morgen !!

Zur Zeit haben wir ja nur schlappe 27Grad und pralle Sonne!!

Hoffentlich sind die paar Schlammlöcher zum abkühlen noch da  

Gruss Jörg


----------



## House-Rocker (11. Juni 2006)

So....

Back vom Marathon! War ja doch ziemlich anspruchsvoll die Strecke. Aber hat mir ansich gut gefallen. Schöne bunte Mischung aus Trails etc. Ich hatte gott sei dank keine technische Panne, wovon viele ja nicht verschohnt blieben...

Die HM waren vielleicht ein paar zuviel für meinen Trainingszustand und ich muss ziemlich fluchen, 3 km vorm Ziel als es nochmal hoch ging im Wald  , aber egal. Hat Spaß gemacht.....................


Gruß Ralf


----------



## Skytalker (11. Juni 2006)

Ja hat wirklich viel Spass gemacht und von der Strecke fand ich es doch besser als die Jahre zuvor.
Besseres Wetter kann man sich ja nicht wünschen und bis auf 2 Abzweigungen war die Strecke auch wieder super ausgeschildert.
Eigentlich muss ich mich noch bei den 2 Mädels bedanken , die die letzten 10km vor oder hinter mir gefahren sind, denn ohne die wäre ich bestimmt 5-10 min langsamer gewesen. Aber wer lässt sich schon gerne von einer Frau abhängen   .
Aber insgesamt Top Organisation , top Wetter und bei dem Preis gibts nichts zu Meckern.


----------



## sulibats (11. Juni 2006)

Sehr schönes Rennen, die Strecke wurde ja nur leicht geändert (weniger Straße) und hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Das Wetter war natürlich ein Traum, Verpflegung und Streckenbeschilderung ebenfalls top.

Vielen Dank an alle Verantwortlichen, hoffentlich bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## OliT (11. Juni 2006)

Kann nur zustimmen, tolles Rennen! Hatte leider insgesamt 14 min Zwangspausen durch Pannen , aber sonst bin ich zufrieden.

Die Strecke war schön, lag mir sehr. Zwei, drei Stellen hätten besser ausgeschildert sein können und ich fand es etwas unglücklich, dass alle im Zielbereich ihre Räder haben stehen und liegen lassen - war derbe hinderlich für die durchfahrenden 100er. Aber davon abgesehen war alles gut organisiert, ich hab das zweite Mal in meinem Leben was bei ner Tobola gewonnen , und es ist für mich ein Rätsel, wie die Organisatoren so ein Event mit so guter Rundum-Versorgung vor (Frühstück) und nach (Nudeln) dem Rennen für läppische 10 EUR hinbekommen. Klasse!!!

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Pedalritter (12. Juni 2006)

Jaaaaaaa , das war doch ein Wetter am Sonntag  !!

Und bei dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis mußte man teilnehmen  !!

Wie gesagt , es war eigentlich alles wieder ganz gut Durchorganisiert , und die Strecke war durch die Änderung wesentlich besser als die letzten Jahre  , und ein Gewinn für die Veranstaltung  !!

Ich würd sie halt noch an 2-3 Abschnitten ändern , aber so war es auch O.K.!!
Tja und so ein paar Kritikpunkte gibt es halt immer !!

Wie OliT schon schrieb , im Start/Ziel bereich die abgelegten Räder , und umher laufenden Biker waren nicht so toll für die 100km Fahrer die ja die Strecke 2x fahren mußten!!

Die Starts der 100 und 50km müßte man durch eine Zeitverzögerung (ev.30min) voneinander Trennen !!

An 2-3 Stellen müßte man die Abzweige frühzeitig ankündigen !!

Da wo es die Tiefen Rinnen (von Erosion/Rückmaschine ) gab , hätte man auch als Gefahrenpunkt vorzeitig anzeigen können !! Denn es gab wohl einige die sich da gelegt haben !!

Die zusätzlichen Wasserstellen , die bei dem Wetter angebracht waren , müßte man auch vorher durch Schilder kenntlich machen , denn die meisten sind wohl dran vorbeigefahren !! 

Tja , und ein anderes Zeitmesssystem ist glaub ich auch angebracht !!

Dies sind Sachen , die ich dem Orgateam schon mitgeteilt habe , und sie waren sehr dankbar für die Kritik/Anregungen !!
Es wird wohl dann fürs nächste Jahr nochmals einige Änderungen/Verbesserungen geben !! (man lernt halt nie aus !!)

Schön fand ich , das man immer mehr aus dem Forum in Rhens kennengelernt hat !! Einige kommen sicher wieder (oder OliT , Postmann , Kollo ??), und andere sind halt schon Wiederholungstäter  (gell Pumuckel) 

Schade fand ich allerdings , das uns ein schöner Trail (120hm/1km) durch nicht Genehmigung verwehrt blieb  , aber was will man machen  

@Pumuckel stell doch mal die Bilder rein , wenn sie was geworden sind !!

@Kollo , schick mir mal deine Adresse , ich hab deine Urkunde  

So schöne Grüsse vom Sonnigen Nachbarort von Rhens  

Pedalritter


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Juni 2006)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> @Pumuckel stell doch mal die Bilder rein , wenn sie was geworden sind !!


Schon längst geschehen.....


----------



## Pedalritter (12. Juni 2006)

Ja , ich weiß ein bisschen Spät   , aber trotzdem  

die ERGEBNISSE sind ONLINE  

www.mtb-rhens.de


----------



## Chr!s (17. Juni 2006)

Wie? Noch nicht entdeckt? http://www.mtb-rhens.de/gal_2006/index.htm

Wer hat denn sonst noch Fotos? Vor allem vom Start. Werden für 'nen Zeitungsartikel benötigt.

Gruß
_*Chr!S*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

